# ksoftirq verbraucht zuviel cpu [50% solved]

## Treborius

ausgabe von top, beim kopieren von ca 10GB über wlan//scp

```

%cpu %mem time        command

64.1   0.0       13:53.98 ksoftirqd/0

25.1   1.1       0:34.07   sshd

```

das ist doch nicht normal oder?

ich erreiche über scp vielleicht 1/4 der datenübertragungsrate gegenüber

dem normalen surfen (dann routet die kiste)

ich weiss auch garnicht wo ich nachsehen soll,

also wenn noch informationen fehlen, bitte ansagen

danke schonmal

Treb

edit//update :

das problem tritt nur mit WinScp auf, wenn ich aus ner cygwin-shell ein normales

scp aufrufe, passiert es nicht

wird wohl nen bug in WinScp sein (sendet falsche pakete, was weiss ich)

----------

